# My Star Trek Enterprise-C kitbash--WIP



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The SNOW STORM FROM HELL is coming, and I thought, what better time than now to start a new Star Trek model? 

So I dug out an Enterprise-C kit and gave it another shuttle bay in the rear of the saucer: 



Then I cut out a chunk of the engine pylon section:



I inserted plastic sheets in the slots on the secondary hull where the engine pylon section went: 



With the plastic serving as a back "wall" of sorts, I filled in the slots with putty: 



More to come.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

This is the basic idea I have for this kit:



The engines will hang upside-down from the bottom of the saucer section. 



She will have three separate shuttle bays. I'm thinking she might be either a troop transport, or a large-scale rescue vessel used for mass evacuations of a planetary population in a dire crisis. 



More to come soon.

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Veddy eeeeenteresting...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

John P said:


> Veddy eeeeenteresting...


And that is from the master of _Star Trek_ kitbashing himself! 

I like where this is going, too. Looking good so far.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just curious,....Did the saucer section on the Enterprise C separate from the rest of the ship like the Enterprise D did ???


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The Ent-C saucer section has no engines of its own, so if it got separated from the main star drive, it would probably have to be from an explosion--and _then_ it would be going real fast! 

Got the clear parts painted:



And the secondary hull has been glued up and clamped. Starfleet shipyards uses giant plastic clamps, too, right? 



I've cut out the original shuttle bay doors, which only went halfway down (because the warp drive platform went in the slots, which are now covered up by putty. 



I'm going to cover this with sheet styrene and make it a shuttle bay door. The new size gives me a much larger shuttle bay back here.

More to come.

Sean


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, Harristole!

More progress. I glued the main pieces together and applied putty to the gaps between the saucer and the neck. 



For the gaping hole in the back, I applied a sheet of thin styrene upon which I scribed a line, indicating where the doors open. After glueing this on the back, I put Apoxie putty on it and sculpted it to look like the surrounding hull: 

 

One problem I encountered when I dry-fitted the engine top to the model is that the engine will sit slanted down. I'm going to have to make adjustments for this. 



More to come!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

That problem with the angle of the engine nacelle being slanted is because the front of the pylon tab doesn't quite fit into the slot on the nacelle. It's just a matter of trimming the tab width or enlarging the slot some.
And I too like where this is going. Hey John P., why didn't you think of it???:tongue::tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I do have one inverted-nacelle C bash:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_saipan.html

But hey, I gotta leave something for the _other _modeling geniuses to come up with!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

John P said:


> I do have one inverted-nacelle C bash:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_saipan.html
> 
> But hey, I gotta leave something for the _other _modeling geniuses to come up with!


Wowsa! As usual, Absolutely gorgeous work JP! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yes, I agree, fantastic job on that, John! :thumbsup:

We're getting into the home stretch, now. As you can see, I've been busy painting, and painting and doing even more painting. The main engines have also been properly fitted. I still need to close up the secondary hull. 



What it looks like on its base--and I *love* these new bases that come with the repopped Trek kits. Nice and sturdy, unlike the old ones, which made the ship wobble like it was in a bad ion storm.



Still need to do some clean-up with the detail painting, as well. 

I also need to do some putty work on the joints where the engines meet the pylons. 

I'm also thinking about names. I'm open to ideas. I'm toying with the USS Ukraine. 

More to come.

Sean


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I love a good kitbash ! And this one is looking fantastic ! Can't wait to see more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

DCH10664 said:


> I love a good kitbash ! And this one is looking fantastic ! Can't wait to see more. :thumbsup:


What he said.

Definitely looks like the kind of design that might have appeared on the show.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

digging it!


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

looks great cant wait to see it finished


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much, guys! 

And here she is, complete with decals. I have a couple of spots here and there to correct, paint-wise, but she's done. I present the USS Ukraine:




Some more shots:



Coming at ya!



Top view of the saucer:



Another back side shot:



And finally, the Ukraine on patrol:



Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Tanks, John! :wave:

Sean


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This really turned out well! Like I said before, this is a design I could have seen them filming. It "fits".


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much. I appreciate it. 

Sean


----------

